# Anyone seen new Honda HRX models?



## iFisch3224

Super clean looking mower IMO. New 200cc Honda GVC200 motor. I'd like the new electric start (personally), but would like to hear from anyone who has the new GVC200 motor and HRX discussion in general..












https://www.homedepot.com/p/Honda-21-in-Nexite-Deck-4-in-1-Select-Drive-Walk-Behind-Gas-Self-Propelled-Mower-with-Electric-Start-HRX217VLA/305102925?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28I%7C28-35_WALKS%7CNA%7CPLA%7CFixed%7C71700000041070979%7C58700004389671543%7C92700037074991520&gclid=Cj0KCQiA2L7jBRCBARIsAPeAsaNrF1AitlpeFkjU4xaTaq2DIZb2uJeOv_ZSWGkItq6C67W6-oAtREYaAqtUEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That's a pretty sharp looking mower. I've always liked the Honda mowers. I'm looking to get a new rotary for this season and it would be great to pick one of these up. I just got a reel mower though so I'm probably not going to be spending the big bucks on a new Honda as well. If I didn't get the reel I'd be getting one of these.


----------



## iFisch3224

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's a pretty sharp looking mower. I've always liked the Honda mowers. I'm looking to get a new rotary for this season and it would be great to pick one of these up. I just got a reel mower though so I'm probably not going to be spending the big bucks on a new Honda as well. If I didn't get the reel I'd be getting one of these.


I'd love a reel mower, but St Aug doesn't like it super low, unfortunately. Wish I had a say in what grass I wanted to be installed when my house was built, but I didn't. 😥

I'm crossing my fingers for a nice bonus this summer, to pick one up, but I may have to wait until next season for the 2019 models - I'd rather continue working on garage organization (work benches, storage etc) then to have two fully functioning mowers. Lol

But I am eager to get one of the new models with the GVC200 motor and see how that compares to the GVC160 motor the old HRR models have.


----------



## Chak

I almost purchased one of the HRX models last fall. There was one higher end model left at our local ACME tools and they were willing to part with it for about $600 since it was late in the season. Unfortunately, for some reason I was not a fan of the electric start and blade stop (more stuff to break). Maybe I'll pick one of these new models up this spring.


----------



## Ware

I'm a big fan of the blade stop on my HRX217. Not having to restart the mower after bag changes, etc is very nice.


----------



## iFisch3224

Chak said:


> I almost purchased one of the HRX models last fall. There was one higher end model left at our local ACME tools and they were willing to part with it for about $600 since it was late in the season. Unfortunately, for some reason I was not a fan of the electric start and blade stop (more stuff to break). Maybe I'll pick one of these new models up this spring.


I wish they discounted mowers here. VERY rarely do I see anything marked down in my area. I suppose they just move them to the back in November, and bring stock back out at the end of January.

I've seen a few other brands of mowers, sold like "open box/used" or "repaired" but never a Toro Timemaster or Honda mowers.

On the flip side, I do get a solid 9-10 months of use every year - I'd prefer a slightly used one, but I haven't even seen much discussion at all online about the "new" mowers.

Dreaming, at the moment. Hopefully one day, will be reality. 😉🙏


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> I'm a big fan of the blade stop on my HRX217. Not having to restart the mower after bag changes, etc is very nice.


I am too, but not really a fan of the hydrostatic transmission - I think the dial would give a larger window of speed control if I'm not mistaken, otherwise I'd like one with the blade stop. But electric start kinda fills that void, as it's a simple turn of the key to get going again.

Maybe go to the dealer down the street one day after work and try each of them out and find out myself.


----------



## jabopy

I had an electric start 19" Honda in the early 90s, I didn't use it that much, preferred the pull start. Hondas start easy anyway.


----------



## Guest

I started a thread about a week ago about my pondering between a 223cc Toro Timemaster and the new 200GCV motor powered Honda HRX217. If I go Honda I am leaning towards the HRX217HYA with the hydrostatic transmission. I just booked an expensvie vacation, trying to Dave Ramsey and start up college funds, therefore I decided just to let my current mower break before deciding.

The videos online of the HRX with the old GCV190 engine were impressive and this GCV200 is even better.

A few details about the new GCV200 engine: https://global.honda/newsroom/news/2018/p180613eng-gcv.html?from=r

For torque it says 12.7 (N･m[kgf･m]/rpm). If I understand correctly that is 9.3 ft/lb of torque based on my conversion on this site: https://www.translatorscafe.com/unit-converter/en/torque/1-8/newton%20meter-kilogram-force%20meter/

No doubt a really powerful 21" mower that should last a looong time. For comparison, the 30" timemaster with the old 190CC engine had 8.75 ft-lb torque, and the newer Timemaster with the 223cc engine has 10 ft-lb torque.

If any of you buy it a video showing mulching performance would be cool to see.


----------



## iFisch3224

Understood Mac. I did the whole Dave Ramsey thing in my 20's, fortunuetly. I'm now 31, own my own home, buy my own cars cash, and have been debt free for over 6 years.

I can sell the current Honda mower I have easily for $200 on letgo or OfferUp so my balance would be around $500.

I'm also learning about the whole buy once, cry once motto, and adding that to my areaenal of financial experience.

You got this man! Wish the best of luck to ya in your financial journey! &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Guest

Thanks Fisch!

I've always been good at stayingout of debt (aside from mortgage) but never saved much for retirement, paid extra on the house or budgeted properly. I feel a lot more relaxed when I am disciplined with the finances.

I love the buy once cry once analogy! I think the Honda hrx is a smart buy for those considering it! Can't wait to see some videos of the mulching performance on that beast.


----------



## dfw_pilot

macdawg said:


> never saved much for retirement


Sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## iFisch3224

updated first post with the new Honda HRX video on YouTube that was released 72 hours ago. 

Also, it's below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg2BYaqUOXE


----------



## Austinite

I wonder why all these popular mowers don't come with pneumatic tires.


----------



## iFisch3224

Austinite said:


> I wonder why all these popular mowers don't come with pneumatic tires.


I bet most home owners don't or won't check the tire pressure in the mower, hell most people don't even check their car tire pressure :lol:


----------



## Austinite

iFisch3224 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why all these popular mowers don't come with pneumatic tires.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most home owners don't or won't check the tire pressure in the mower, hell most people don't even check their car tire pressure :lol:
Click to expand...

lol. Good point.


----------



## Ecubed

I have been looking into these mowers, and maybe I'm just blind but what is the difference between these HRX217 models? I check specs and they all seem to say the same thing?


----------



## r7k

Ecubed said:


> I have been looking into these mowers, and maybe I'm just blind but what is the difference between these HRX217 models? I check specs and they all seem to say the same thing?


differences are


 electric start in addition to recoil (manual pull cord)
 no throttle lever (one engine speed all the time) versus having a throttle lever 
 transmission: hydrostatic versus the "Infinitely Variable Select Drive" which is a Variable Speed Fixed Gear Belt Clutch.
 price obviously


----------



## Ecubed

r7k said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking into these mowers, and maybe I'm just blind but what is the difference between these HRX217 models? I check specs and they all seem to say the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> differences are
> 
> 
> electric start in addition to recoil (manual pull cord)
> no throttle lever (one engine speed all the time) versus having a throttle lever
> transmission: hydrostatic versus the "Infinitely Variable Select Drive" which is a Variable Speed Fixed Gear Belt Clutch.
> price obviously
Click to expand...

After posting I did see the electric start option, do you have a mower like that? Just seems like something that could short out. Plus all reviews rave how the pull start is so easy. What's your opinion?


----------



## Buffalolawny

6% power increase in Aussie.
Wonder if they sell any residential mowers at price they want you to buy them at ?

$1050aud where is the closest lake they could jump in


----------



## r7k

i have a ~2005 hrx217hxa, has throttle and hydrostatic. I would never get an electric start because... if it doesn't after 3-5 pulls it likely isn't going to start with an electric motor (starter). And with a starter you have to worry about a battery. if you can't pull the recoil start, you probably should not be cutting your own grass. I bought mine at depot with a 10% or 20% coupon so i got it for around $550 after tax, would i buy a 217hya now at $800 probably.


----------



## Ecubed

After your guy's input and more research on my end I'm definitely leaning towards the HRX217HYA. My only question... I have a lawn and landscape "certified dealer" that has this mower available for $829. However Home Depot has the exact same model but it's $729. Any idea why it's more at the "certified dealer"?


----------



## j4c11

I was just looking at one of these - the features are great but rear discharge? I don't know if they thought that one through. Obviously I try to mulch most of the time but sometimes you have to discharge, like when you're scalping for overseeding or after long periods of rain when you can't cut. I can only imagine what you'd look that after a few minutes of mowing.


----------



## bullet

I was originally eyeing up the Honda HRR216VKA ($400), but I'll have to look into the newer HRX lineup. I've always heard to stay away from electric start and anything with too many features or gadgets because like ya'll already know it's more things to break.

HRX217VKA $600
HRX217VLA $679
HRX217VYA $700
HRX217HYA $730
HRX217HZA $850


----------



## jha4aamu

bullet said:


> I was originally eyeing up the Honda HRR216VKA ($400), but I'll have to look into the newer HRX lineup. I've always heard to stay away from electric start and anything with too many features or gadgets because like ya'll already know it's more things to break.
> 
> HRX217VKA $600
> HRX217VLA $679
> HRX217VYA $700
> HRX217HYA $730
> HRX217HZA $850


i would def recommend the HRX model. I ended up finding an HRX217VYA locally for $125. I had to replace a few nuts/screws on the handle bar and new blades. But $125 for the mower and another $60 on parts I still feel like i got a good deal.


----------



## bullet

I found a nice comparison chart between the different models and features, as well as some other useful links which describes them.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/misc/moveup.pdf

Selecting a Mower Guide

Roto-Stop Blade Stop System

Versamow System


----------



## raymond

I just picked up the 2019 Hrx217HYA 200cc from Home Depot this evening.

I did a double pass on the lawn immediately after buying it and overall I love it. Still getting used to the cruise control self propel speed.

Here she is covered in pollen.



I agree with the 'buy once, cry once'. The blade stop sold me


----------



## bullet

raymond said:


> I just picked up the 2019 Hrx217HYA 200cc from Home Depot this evening.
> 
> Still getting used to the cruise control self propel speed.


How come you got the HYA instead of the VYA then?


----------



## raymond

bullet said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 2019 Hrx217HYA 200cc from Home Depot this evening.
> 
> Still getting used to the cruise control self propel speed.
> 
> 
> 
> How come you got the HYA instead of the VYA then?
Click to expand...

My local Home Depot doesn't sell the VYA mode, so i never considered it over the HYA. Even if they had, I was interested in the hydrostatic transmission more than the select drill with the thumb control. Having less options was almost a blessing since i didn't have to split hairs on features.  This thread on Reddit also pushed me over the edge when comparing the HYA and VKA in my case.


----------



## Guest

Ecubed said:


> After your guy's input and more research on my end I'm definitely leaning towards the HRX217HYA. My only question... I have a lawn and landscape "certified dealer" that has this mower available for $829. However Home Depot has the exact same model but it's $729. Any idea why it's more at the "certified dealer"?


No idea. The Honda dealer near me has it for $729, same as home Depot.

I do think the hrx217hya is the model to get.


----------



## justiceorjustus

I just picked up a HRX217VYA for $550 (I used to work at the shop and got $50 off). Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but I'll report back. I'm very excited to get cutting with it! Especially after coming from a used Home Depot Husqvarna cheapo.


----------



## bullet

Now ya'll got me second-guessing my choice on the VKA. The only differences between the VKA and the HYA are:


Roto-Stop Blade Stop

Hydrostatic Cruise Control Transmission

Throttle Control

The extra $130 doesn't sound so bad off the top, but when you say $730 it's a bit more painful. I wish I was able to handle these before making my final decision, but my local HD has em hoisted up on a shelf. I'll check out Northern Tool this week.


----------



## bullet

@Ware This thread should be added to the pinned megathread. There's not that much information on this forum about rotary mowers, and considering this is one of the top brands and newest models, I think it warrants a pin.


----------



## Holtz

@bullet, I see that you are in Richmond. If you are still interested in the Honda HRX mowers, you should check out Land & Coates in Powhatan. I just purchased an HRX217VKA from there last weekend, and it looked like they had the full lineup of HRR, HRX, and HRC mowers in stock. The price was the same as Home Depot, but you get the dealer support and are able to test the mower first.


----------



## bullet

Holtz said:


> @bullet, I see that you are in Richmond. If you are still interested in the Honda HRX mowers, you should check out Land & Coates in Powhatan. I just purchased an HRX217VKA from there last weekend, and it looked like they had the full lineup of HRR, HRX, and HRC mowers in stock. The price was the same as Home Depot, but you get the dealer support and are able to test the mower first.


Thank you for letting me know! I know exactly where that place is! I currently have the HRX217HYA on my wedding registry, but unlikely to get it at the $750 price tag. :lol:


----------



## modrakv

I'm picking up a 2019 HRX217HZA in a couple weeks. I'll post back with my first impressions at that time. I've been using a 2013 Snapper mower for 5 years. Just their basic offering. So I have a good baseline on performance. I've read a lot of positive reviews about this Honda and am excited to try it out. I opted for the top of the line model. The electric start doesn't matter too much to me but at times my wife enjoys mowing the yard for free exercise and this is a good feature for her small frame.


----------



## Ecubed

Picked up the HRX217HYA Saturday. First thing I noticed is it a lot heavier than my previous mower. I will say that I don't think I have ever had a more clean looking cut. Probably going to buy a checkmate from big league lawns to put on the back. After 1 cut I am happy with the purchase :thumbup:


----------



## modrakv

modrakv said:


> I'm picking up a 2019 HRX217HZA in a couple weeks. I'll post back with my first impressions at that time. I've been using a 2013 Snapper mower for 5 years. Just their basic offering. So I have a good baseline on performance. I've read a lot of positive reviews about this Honda and am excited to try it out. I opted for the top of the line model. The electric start doesn't matter too much to me but at times my wife enjoys mowing the yard for free exercise and this is a good feature for her small frame.


Just ordered the HRX217HZA from HD online. Pickup this week 4/25 or 4/26. I'll post some pics and first impressions when the day comes!


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Ecubed said:


> After your guy's input and more research on my end I'm definitely leaning towards the HRX217HYA. My only question... I have a lawn and landscape "certified dealer" that has this mower available for $829. However Home Depot has the exact same model but it's $729. Any idea why it's more at the "certified dealer"?


It is the list price of the mower. I told my dealer to match the price on the HD website and we have a deal. They said no problem. I bought the HRX217HYA 6 weeks ago and love it. The engine is so easy to start you don't need an electric start.

First Post


----------



## Ecubed

LAG Gamecock said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> After your guy's input and more research on my end I'm definitely leaning towards the HRX217HYA. My only question... I have a lawn and landscape "certified dealer" that has this mower available for $829. However Home Depot has the exact same model but it's $729. Any idea why it's more at the "certified dealer"?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the list price of the mower. I told my dealer to match the price on the HD website and we have a deal. They said no problem. I bought the HRX217HYA 6 weeks ago and love it. The engine is so easy to start you don't need an electric start.
> 
> First Post
Click to expand...

Ya I was going to do the same but when I got there they already had it listed for same price as HD. And yes!!! I pull my cord halfway and the mower fires up so easy! I figured the electric start could just cause issues down the line.
Wife says this is "10 year lawn mower" :lol:


----------

